# O.k. THIS kid needs some SERIOUS help!



## MA-Caver (Jun 22, 2009)

One mother decides to delete her son's  on line World Of Warcraft account, apparently effectively wiping out probably months of work and game play and character building. The kid's brother thinks its' funny to video his brother's freak out. 
[yt]YersIyzsOpc[/yt]
While some may watch this and laugh uproariously at how this kid just freaks out over the fact his account is gone, it is disturbing to watch from a psychological stand-point. I honestly had thought the kid would either seriously hurt himself or hurt his brother... or would remain mad enough to actually find a way to hurt himself or his brother... or someone else. 
He could calm down a day or two later... then at school overhear someone talking about how cool their WOW character is and set him off again.  

To me it shows far too much dependence upon the game as a distraction from the real world. Far too much loss of reality or the line is blurred too much. 
I played a lot of Diablo and had built up my character to pretty powerful proportions but was only miffed when my computer crashed and the whole thing was gone. Ah well, at least can start over again. Whoopie doo. 

This kid needs a LONG break from computer games and probably from computers in general. Hopefully the parents will see this and DO something... like get the kid into therapy.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## Flea (Jun 22, 2009)

Hm.

I _thought_ about watching this, but ... nah.  From your description it sounds like an exponential version of my TV fast, except that mine is voluntary.  It's just one more illustration of how _anything_ can morph into addiction.  I believe we all have the capacity to become addicts, given the right vehicle.  (Mine is politics, if you're curious.)


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 22, 2009)

That kid looked like he was possessed or something. And what was with him stripping? 

On a side note (related to Flea's post), I've seen people go through withdrawl over smoking, drinking, pot, porn, women, tv, candy, spaggetti. You name it, and there's a good chance I've seen the withdrawl from it (or imitiate after). Boot Camp is an interesting experience.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 22, 2009)

If it's real -- the kid's got major problems.  Which go way, way beyond too much time on the computer.

But there's a whole lot of it that makes me wonder if it's real...


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 22, 2009)

I always wondered what happened to that kid who always threw the tantrums in the grocery store! :tantrum:

Seriously though!  He looked like he turned into an ape or demon possessed. If he found out his brother put his tantrum on youtube for all to see.....one would only hope he'd be properly embarrassed by his behavior. However seeing the way he acted on that clip, I wouldn't expect that much.

Way to much dependence on WoW. As horrifying it would be to have your account deleted, he doesn't have his priorities right. I play the game, but not near as much as my fiance, mom, aunt, uncle, & cousin. I'd be upset if someone deleted my account, but not nearly as upset as they'd be since they have high level characters and they do raids and other special things with a group of friends online. Even still, none of them would go off the deep end like that!

Robyn


----------



## searcher (Jun 22, 2009)

This kid is in need of some serious counseling.    Along with the brother and the mother.  The sad part is that I see a great many kids that are just like this one.   My nephew is one of them.


I cannot imagine being that dependant on anything.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 22, 2009)

I didnt watch the video, but I can tell you from experience with my roommate that deleting the software from the PC does nothing but remove the software from the PC.  Everything else is stored on WoW's servers so you dont really lose anything except maybe an hour or so to reapply update patches.

So... Who wants to bet the video is fake?


----------



## Omar B (Jun 22, 2009)

You guys know that's fake right?  It's a comedy bit made for an upcoming show on Comedy Central named Tosh.0.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 22, 2009)

Omar B said:


> You guys know that's fake right? It's a comedy bit made for an upcoming show on Comedy Central named Tosh.0.


 
Would not surprise me. But, there's still that 1% chance it's real. thats the scary part.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 23, 2009)

No, there's no 1% chance, it's fake and they interviewed the _actor_ on G4 last week.  This is Bruce Lee ping pong all over again.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 23, 2009)

Omar B said:


> No, there's no 1% chance, it's fake and they interviewed the _actor_ on G4 last week. This is Bruce Lee ping pong all over again.


 
Thanks for setting the record straight. The part where he got up close and personal with the remote was uniquely wierd.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 23, 2009)

Omar B said:


> You guys know that's fake right? It's a comedy bit made for an upcoming show on Comedy Central named Tosh.0.


 
Tosh must be on the bleeding edge of comedy.  These WoW freakout videos have only been on Youtube for about five years now.  

Can't see the video from work, is this the German kid?  He was scary.  It spawned a lot of clone videos where the kids were clearly faking.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 23, 2009)

Omar B said:


> No, there's no 1% chance, it's fake and they interviewed the _actor_ on G4 last week.  This is Bruce Lee ping pong all over again.



You mean Bruce Lee ping pong was fake??

Just kidding, still thought it was awesome!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 23, 2009)

I did that when my mom took away my Atari. :uhyeah:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 24, 2009)

Ya know, we could have made our own videos when rep or the LPT was reset.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 24, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> Ya know, we could have made our own videos when rep or the LPT was reset.



There would've been very similar responses I think


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't think it's real.  Looks to sporatic.  However, if it weren't for the few quirks, it could as well be real.  I'd be pissed off too if someone messed with my stuff.  However, the spas looked more than just being pissed off or destructive.  It looked disturbing somehow yet unauthentic.  However, if someone needs to do such a weird freakout ritual to let it out and not do anything worse, then power to them.





j


----------



## Tames D (Jun 25, 2009)

I had a similar reaction when they closed down the 'Pup N Taco' restaurant chain. Glad it wasn't caught on video


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 25, 2009)

The OP's video might be a fake, but it does happen. Video game addiction is as serious as drugs or gambling.

I think it's because our consumer culture has nothing of substance to offer, so kids look towards the first medium they come across in order to play out their fantasies and "create". It just happens to be video games.

Then they grow up. They just exist and live one foot in the real world, and one foot in the virtual. It's sad, really.

I had a roommate like that. And he got me hooked for a little bit. But for me, life got in the way (a good thing) and I decided that playing video games for 10+ hours wasn't my cup of tea. Unfortunately for my friend, he still spends his Friday nights raiding, and chatting in WoW... Sometimes, he even "drinks" with his guild members.


----------

